# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dua të shpërngulem në New Zealand...

## Stresi

Jetoj në një shtet perendimor dhe kam shtetesi perkatese.Kam kontaktuar me ambasaden e Zelandes se Re dhe më është thën që mundem të hy pa vizë në NZ por pasi që nuk njof njeri atje atëher dëshiroj të kem pak ndihmë.

-Kam dëshirë të dij se a ka punë mjaft atje dhe si është jeta në përgjithësi?
-Si mundem të vije në kontakt me punëdhensit atje?

U jam mirënjohës të gjithë atyre që më japin përgjigje adekuate...

Flm

----------


## il_padrino

Po ca ri akoma aty ..... thesin aga !!!!

----------


## Stresi

...ka kush ndonjë ide ma të mirë se ky "il padrino"?

----------


## Xheladin Guri

po ka!

Qëndëro këtu me ne në kontinentin tonë autokton të stërgjyshëve!
Nuk ke qka të kërkosh atje por hyri punës e puno për shëndërrimin e vendit tonë në atdhé tonin ku jetën do gëzoj cdo i pari shqipëtar i ndershëm e punëtor!
Sa për informim edhe në Zelandë të Re si edhe gjetiu përndryshe tash në këto kohëra coroditëse inhumane,mbretërojnë po të njëjtat predispozita  standardi si këtu ku ndodhemi tash!

rrespekt!

----------


## kickenhat

Hej Stresi,

Une kam 1 vit qe ndodhem ne NZ dhe mund te te them disa gjera.

Meqenese kam jetuar ne Greqi per gati 10 vjet mund te them qe ketu nuk ka perbuzje.Ka pak probleme me te ashtuquajturit vendalinj (Maori).

E para e punes: Po te kesh nenshtetesi te ndonje shteti EU mund te hysh ne NZ per 3 muaj pa vize dhe nqs ke para mund ta shtysh online deri ne 9 muaj.Po te duash te qendrosh me shume ose te jetosh ketu duhet SESBEN te kesh nje oferte pune me te cilen mund te marrash nje Work Permit (e vlefshme per 1 deri 2 vjet).Pastaj mund te aplikosh per Resident Permit (qe nuk skadon, te jep te drejten te jetosh, punosh e te votosh ne NZ).

Zyrat e emigracionit jane zakonish plote me kineze e indiane.Sidomos ne Auckland (kryeqyteti) te duket sikur je ne Shanghai. lol

Per pune eshte shume e veshtire te paralajmeroj.

Sa per lifestyle do merzitesh ndopak ma merr mendja.Nuk ka kafene si ne Shqiperi apo Itali ketu.Shumica e dyqaneve jane te grumbulluara ne nje vend (Mall) stili amerikan hehe.

Oqeani me batica/zbatica sigurisht dhe ka mundesi te kete dhe peshkaqene megjithese nuk eshte raportuar ndonje sulm nga ta.

NZ perbehet nga dy ishuj (North dhe South).North island eshte i ngrohte, me natyre te  shkylqyer me kodra e bar e jeshillek.South island eshte i ftohte dhe malesor(nuk ta rekomandoj ..vetem nqs nuk honeps dot jevgjit dhe kinezet shko atje).

Makinat ngiten ne krahun e majte (njesoj si ne angli)..rruget nuk jane te mira by the way.

nqs do te dish me shume me thuaj.bye tani per tani

----------


## T.N.T

> Jetoj në një shtet perendimor dhe kam shtetesi perkatese.Kam kontaktuar me ambasaden e Zelandes se Re dhe më është thën që mundem të hy pa vizë në NZ por pasi që nuk njof njeri atje atëher dëshiroj të kem pak ndihmë.
> 
> -Kam dëshirë të dij se a ka punë mjaft atje dhe si është jeta në përgjithësi?
> -Si mundem të vije në kontakt me punëdhensit atje?
> 
> U jam mirënjohës të gjithë atyre që më japin përgjigje adekuate...
> 
> Flm




Ke ndonje arsye pse do Zgjedhesh zelanden e re ...................??? apo thjesh se tu duk emer i bukur . Zelanda e re eshte ne anen tjeter te botes dh enuk ka ndonje ekonomi shume te zvilluar nese je ne US apo Canada sama merr mendja se do te pelqeje te jetosh ne nje vend si N Z aq me teper kur nuk njeh njeri . Kangura ka eshe ne Zoo  ske pse vete aq larg..........deti i kripur eshte nga do qe te vesh

----------


## Stresi

Arsyet e mija jan të shumta.Nuk është emri që më tërheq të shpërngulem në NZ por mundësia për një jetë të re.Kam lexuar dicka mbi jetën në NZ dhe ato informata që i kam jan plotë kundërthense prandaj është mirë të marrë informata nga dikush i cili gjindet atje.Mendja ma thotë që evropjanët kan përparësi të vendosen në NZ nga se vetë NZ është populluar nga evropianet,në rend të parë nga anglezet.
Nuk e di se si është mundësia për punësim po qe e fletë anglishten?Ende nuk kam arritur të gjejë përgjigje konkrete se sa është vështirë të punesohesh atje?
A ka mjaft punë?Sa ka shqipetar atje?Êshtë jeta e shtrenjet?Rroga mesatare?

Flm

----------


## kickenhat

ok.

1. Ketu gjuha zyrtare eshte anglishtja.
2. Rroga me e ulet qe mund te gjesh eshte $10 NZ per ore (gati 5,5 euro per ore) pastaj varet dhe nga puna.(Kam vene re se cmimet ne shume produkte jane shume me te lira se ne greqi)
3. Pune mund te kerkosh ne zyrat e ndihmes sociale, gazeta, dhe zyra qe te gjejne pune (zakonish jane falas) por edhe ne internet.Provo kete : http://www.seek.co.nz
4. Une kur erdha ne fillim isha 6 muaj pa pune por po te jesh gati te besh cdo lloj pune (te ashtuquajturat pune hamalli) gjen kollaj.
5. Nqs dikush te perbuz per shkak ngjyre,besimi,seksi ect. ka zyra kastile qe mund te ankohesh.Prandaj ketu nuk racism si ne greqi pershembull.
6. Shqiptare te tjere un personalisht nuk kam takuar/pare por mbase ngaqe jetoj ne qytet te vogel.
7. Jeta eshte njesoj si ne cdo vend tjeter dhe ajo shprehja e vjeter (te shkojm te bejme para/lek atje) nuk ekziston.Kudo ne bote eshte veshtire tani.Nqs ke pune te mire dhe stable merr kredi shum kollaj per te blere shtepi.Mjafton te kesh te pakten 5% te shumes qe vlen shtepia.
6. Po.Shumica e te bardheve ketu jane angleze,irlandez ka dhe dutchs dhe germans.Por ka shume shume shume aziatike dhe indiane.lol
7. Ka vetem 4-5 kanale tv.Pra ne qofte se do te shikosh me shume nga bota si dhe futboll ect duhet te vesh pakete digitale Sky e cila kushton zakonisht 30 euro ne muaj.

Me thuaj nqs do te dish me shume.
(besoj se e di qe tani ketu eshte behar)

----------


## Stresi

Ishin këto informata të mira që i shkrove.Kam lexuar që moti (koha) atje është tropikale dhe temperatura më ë ulët është +10 ndërsa më e larta +28 dhe kjo më pëlqen shumë.Kam shiquar në internet sa sa kushton një shtëpi apo banes dhe cimet ishin të ndryshme,varet nga vendi dhe standardi por besoj që me 100.000 US $ mund të blesh shtepi solide atje.
Kam profesion në IT (Information Technology) dhe besoj që nuk do ketë vështërsi të gjejë punë.
Më intereson të dij se si janë vendasit ndaj të huajve?A jan miqësor?Apo jan të ftohet dhe kanë dëshirë të mbajn disatncë ndaj ardhacakëve?
Shpresoj që në NZ nuk ka racizëm aq të madhë si në EU.

Flm

----------


## kickenhat

Sa per racism JO nuk ka...ka njecik por jo sa ne greqi e itali ect. Neve shqiptaret nuk na njohin fare se nga bihem hehe.Jane cik racista kundrejt vendalinjve (Maori) dhe kinezeve (kur te vish ketu do shikosh pse nuk i kan qejf kinezet...ka shummmmmmm).
Ne pergjithesi jane miqesor pavaresisht se kane tjeter lloj lifestyle nga ne mesdhetaret.Cmimet e shtepive varet nga vendi...mesatarisht per shtepi 3 dhoma/sallon/dhome ngrenjeje/2banja ..me toke (me oborr, me bar , me garazh) jane mbi 150.000 euro..por varet nga vendi ..ka dhe shum me te lira se aq...varet dhe nga quality...prej druri apo prej tulle.Nuk ka shtepi betoni ketu.

(WC ne shumicen e shtepive eshte vec nga banja/dushi, dmth kur dikush eshte ne dush ose ne vaske lahet nuk ke pse pret, hyn ne wc)
Po eshte e vertete per temperaturat qe permende ne North Island..por ne South ..eshte shume me ftohte.


(makinat/veturat jane shume te lira)

----------


## Stresi

Këto përshkrime të NZ lëjn përshtypjen se NZ është një vend atraktiv për banim. Duket se atje virusi i racizmit nuk ka depertu ende,sidomos racizmi ndaj nesh shqipetareve.Duket se ti ke gjetur nje jetë të mirë dhe se ju pëlqen atje.
Si ndodhi puna që shkuat atje?Ke pas probleme të vendosesh?
Mendoj qe NZ është një vend ende i "pa zbuluar" dhe disi i fshefet në harten botërore dhe ndikimi politikë evropian dhe amerikan nuk është edhe aqë domethenes.Nqs mundem të kem një jetë të mirë me një punë normale atëher më prit lalo...
Ndoshta gradualisht mundemi të mblidhemi ca shqipetar në një kafene dhe të llafosemi...?Who knows...?

----------


## kickenhat

Po te verteta ato qe thua.Une te them te drejten e kisha kollaj te vija (pune femre hehehe).Mjafton te vish per vizite dhe te gjesh pune dhe pastaj aplikon per vize pune, brenda muajit zakonisht ta japin varet.Por ngaqe i martuar per mua ishte me kollaj, nejse meqe ti me sa kuptova une jeten ne usa apo canada nuk do ta kesh veshtire te ambjentohesh.Une ka shume here qe merzitem se nuk degjon shume se ca behet ne bote ..ndodhesh si i izuluar por shyqyr qe kemi internetin.Revista te huaja ka sa te duash.
Me pak fjale eshte vend shume i mire per te jetuar nqs je merzitur me racismin dhe luftrat dhe krimet e medha ne perendim/europe.Ketu nuk flitet shume per politike, nuk e can b***** njeri hehehe.
Se fundi kam vene re se ka shume amerikane qe duan te vijne te jetojne ketu dhe mu be qejfi te them te drejten se kur isha ne zyren e emigracionit ishte nje american dhe i dukeshe vetje sikur zot, por atje i trajtojn te gjith njesoj nga do qe te jesh.Kam 1 vit ketu dhe nuk kam hasur asnje lloj perbuzje kundrejt meje kurse ne greqi i kishe perdite, gjithashtu nqs je i zoti ne nje dege dhe polic apo doktor apo mesues apo shef mund te behesh...gje qe po te ishe ne greqi mos ta mendoje fare.anyway shiko ketu per cmime shtepishe qe te marresh nje ide:
http://www.harcourts.co.nz

Po do te ishte shume mire te kishim me shume shqiptare ketu dhe tju tregojm ketyre se ne jemi popull me tradita dhe te mire.Dhe kafe pse jo ....hehehe

----------


## Stresi

Ti lalo duhet të punosh në zyren e turizmit atje  :pa dhembe:  . E përshkruan NZ shumë mirë dhe duket se je adaptuar shumë shpejt.Mua më pengon shumë racizmi që ka kapluar EU-në dhe politika që ndjekë ky kontinent ndaj të tjerëve.
Kam përshtypje se evropianet jetojn me një dozë frike ndaj terrorizmit dhe jeta në EU është bë e shtrenjejt me cmime të larta.Sot kryesisht njerëzit punojn vetëm që t'i mbulojn hargjimet kryesore të jetës dhe asgjë më tepër.
I shiqova disa shtepi në shitje në këtë link që ma dërgove dhe mendoj që cmimet nuk janë edhe aqë të larta duke marr parasysh kvalitetin e tyre.Mbi të gjitha në north të NZ ka diell dhe klimë që na përshtatet neve.Kishte qenë mirë të mblidhemi ca shqipetar dhe të bëjm "kafe muhabet si turqit e lasht..."

P.S.Këtu sot ka ra borë....

----------


## drdritani

me  fale  KICKENHAT  a mund  te dij me shume se  si eshte pune per te arritur  atje.une jam me pasaport  jugoslave dhe  e di se me duhet  viza,po cila eshte menyra ma e mire?jam student . ciao

----------


## RTP

ju lus ta ngjallni kete teme se jam i interesuar te jetoj ne zelanen e re

stressi
te lus te na deftosh me shume tani se kane kaluar dy vite e te paramendoj se ke blere shtepi e po kenaqesh ne temp tropikale te zelandes...

----------


## smo

Nje shoku im jetoi ne Zelanden e Re rreth 2 vjet.I pelqeu shume fillimisht,sidomos natyra,njerezit,ambjenti,ritmet jo te shpejta te jeteses por me  ne fund u merzit sepse ishte larg cdo gjeje qe ndodhte ne bote,larg shumellojshmerise se Europes(eshte Europian),larg artit( ne krahasim me events kulturore/artistike qe ndodhin ne EU)etj.

Po ne fakt qe mahnitur nga bukuria e Zelandes se Re.Duhet vizituar ndonjehere.
Tani, secili varet se si do pershtatet.

----------


## RTP

nuk di o smo,
po edhe stressi tha diku siper se eshte lodhur nga racizmi eu`s
kjo evropa ushqen njifar hipokrizie qe nuk ma mban me shpirti ta duroj me...

----------


## friendlyboy1

Un jetoj ne USA por kam qen edhe ne evrop nuk e di si mund te jetojn njerzit me ato cmimet astronomike te londres dhe amsterdamit dhe ma merr mendja edhe ne gjermani dhe itali nuk jan me te lira. Nese arrin dot me dokumenta dheme pun shko ne new zeland dhe mos u be pishman fare se cilsie jetes me mir se evropa esht

----------


## Palma

> Un jetoj ne USA por kam qen edhe ne evrop nuk e di si mund te jetojn njerzit me ato cmimet astronomike te londres dhe amsterdamit dhe ma merr mendja edhe ne gjermani dhe itali nuk jan me te lira. 
> 
> Nese arrin dot me dokumenta dheme pun shko ne new zeland dhe mos u be pishman fare se cilsie jetes me mir se evropa esht




Njeriu jeton vetem NJE HERE dhe kjo nuk duhet harruar. Cilesia e EVROPES, eshte ajo qe i afrohet me shume shqipetareve. Njeriu ndihet me prane vendlindjes, eshte ne kontakt me te dhe ka mundesine ta vizitoje me shpesh. Ku ka me mire o njerez, qe per dy- tre ore, te jesh ne vendin tend. Kemi te gjithe njerez atje. Ndaj me mire nje rroge pak me te ulet, por nje jete ku mund te shohesh fytyra, qe i afrohen mentalitetit tend......sesa te perfundosh nje dite tek emisioni " jete ne kerkim". Me kulturen e Evropes, nuk krahasohet asnje vend i kontinenteve te tjera.

----------


## Helona

tung.......edhe muaa me pelqeu shume ideja jote per te ikur me zeland te re ....por,ketu ku ke japur adresen per ti shikuar cmimet e shtepiave une nuk shohe cmimet e shtepiave se di se ku jane ,,,me tregoni ju lutem,,,,dhe desha te di me shume rreth zelandes se re

----------

